# Great North Road - Calpe Generating Station & Calpe WWII Hospital - Gibraltar 2015



## Derelict-UK (Dec 2, 2015)

*Great North Road - Calpe Generating Station & Calpe WWII Hospital - Gibraltar 2015*

****Pic Heavy Warning****

Underneath the Rock of Gibraltar lies the Great North Road, a tunnel system that was constructed in WWII that connects to the 18th Century Great Siege Tunnels and Fosse Way Tunnel (of which, Fosse Way is still used by the military and is a strict no photography area!

To help power the area was the Calpe Generating Station and at the very end (North) of the GNR tunnel is the WWII Hospital.

Below you will see the GNR, Generating System and the Hospital, in the order they were photographed (over 2 days and with permission).

*The Great North Road*

The entrance is at Maida Vale, the outside road names at intersections are mirrored on many inside parts as well. It [the road way] travels all the way down to Calpe Hole Generating Station, a big underground power station. Smaller pedestrian tunnels allow a route up to the Great Siege Tunnels which date back to the 18th Century.

Much of the spoil created during its construction was used for land reclamation in extending the (now) Gibraltar International Airport runway.

The GNR is no longer used bar for access, training and water transportation along a big pipe that occasionally scares the crap out of you.

1.






2. This caged off area takes you down to COMCEN, the old NATO command center,
but a recent development has meant that hot air is sent up the shaft causing it to be impassible and potentially effecting the atmosphere in the rest of the system.





3.





4.





5.





6 & 7.








8. Submarine nets





9.





10.





11. Kitchens





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.





19.





20.



​


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 2, 2015)

*Calpe Hole Generating Station
*

The station comprises of three GEC/Fullagar six cylinder vertically opposed two stroke diesel 1 megawatt gen sets and a Ruston Hornsby gas turbine.

The roof, which looks remarkably new, is decades old.

The first few images may be to do with ventilation, I am unsure, this was a bit of a rushed point but was in the area of the generating station.

21.





22.





23.





24. An old helmet and one of the vents to the outside





25.





*Into the Generating Station...*

26.





27.





28.





29.





30.





31.





32.





33.





34.





35.





36.





37.





38.





39.





40.





41.





42.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 2, 2015)

*Calpe WWII Hospital*

This WWII constructed hospital lies at the end of the Great North Road. It is accessed by foot, not vehicle and if you continue up the many many flights of steps you eventually reach the Great Siege Tunnels of the 18th Century.

On the route up to the main open ward rooms (massive rooms but largely empty), you walk through an underground 'street like' scene, buildings on both sides and a lovely brick lined ceiling.


43.





44 & 45.








46.





47.





48.





49. If you look at the top of the image, you can just make out the brick lined ceiling and a ventilation shaft





50.





51.





52 & 53.








54.





55.






*D-UK*​


----------



## Newage (Dec 2, 2015)

Bloody hell, that's proper epic mate.
Some fantastic pictures.

Cheers newage


----------



## HughieD (Dec 2, 2015)

Possibly the longest report on DP ever....but worthy of every photo. Epic stuff and great pics in what looks like very challenging lighting. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## krela (Dec 2, 2015)

Wow, amazing place beautifully captured. Thanks!


----------



## smiler (Dec 2, 2015)

I'd love wander around these tunnels, Thanks


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 2, 2015)

Absolutely incredible I heard there were tunnels there but The extent of them is boggling.I did smile at the thought of the hot air rising from NATO HQ


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 2, 2015)

What a fantastic report.one of the best I have seen for a long time..amazing history and o just love your photos from here.well done


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 2, 2015)

One of the best reports I've read,it was amazing and fascinating at the same time with so much to see.Splendid photography and write up.Thank you.


----------



## Rubex (Dec 2, 2015)

Absolutely amazing place! Brilliant photos


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 3, 2015)

What a report! What a fascinating in depth documentary. I love the London Brick Company bricks were used for this too! (Pic 14) 
That rock must be hollow! 
Thanks for sharing


----------

